# Female Eastern Hercules Beetle  Dynastes tityus



## Lee Woodie (Jul 19, 2012)

just making her self at home


----------



## quinn (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow Lee!Another great series!Do you sex them like they do gators?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 19, 2012)

quinn said:


> Wow Lee!Another great series!Do you sex them like they do gators?



I would much rather look here is the male and then the couple


----------



## rip18 (Jul 20, 2012)

All right!

I was thinking when I saw the first one, what a treat it would be to get a pair of them in a single shot!  Good job!  Those are some cool beetles!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Very cool beetles.  If you keep them in a terrarium, they have a very distinct odor.  If you want to mount them for a collection, let them dry out really good.  But dip them in rubbing alcohol and it will bring back all the color in their shell.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2012)

Good ones Lee!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 20, 2012)

Lee,these are some tremendous shots.Subjects and backgrounds,Topnotch


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2012)

Those are cool!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome shots, Lee.

Hoss


----------

